# Tetra - swollen red gill



## crystaldc (Jun 7, 2011)

I noticed today while cleaning the tank that one of my Buenos Aires Tetras has a swollen gill. It looks a little red and it might have some white fuzzy growth, but she/he doesn't stay still enough for me to have a really good look. 

I have a 40g tank with 4 BA Tetras and 4 Corys. The tetra is not acting sick, she is active with the other fish and is interested in eating. She is not struggling to breathe and has no other signs of disease. No one else is showing any signs of disease either. I haven't done anything new to the tank. I've had all the fish for about 10 months and the tank itself is about 12 years old. 

Since this was my regular cleaning day I thought the gill might be inflamed due to ammonia buildup. If that's the case, how long before the gill recovers?

If the gill gets worse or doesn't improve how should I treat it? The reason I ask is that I am confused between bacterial and parasitic infections. I've read descriptions that match this problem and they indicate both bacterial or parasitic problems. How can I be sure?

Thanks for any advice, Crystal


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This is fungal or bacterial. Get that fish into a separate container first of all, then treat accordingly.


----------

